# Safety measures for a site engineer.



## AnnaLiza (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi there,
I am working as a site engineer in the construction field. This is my first job and I like it but I am getting injuries especially to my foot. I am looking for some solutions for it. My boss told that I can't take any more leaves because I have already taken many.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Since you didn't say how these injuries are happening, I don't think we can help you very much. 
My one comment would be to get a really good pair of work boots, preferably steel toed. I like Redwing boots.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Details, Details, we need Details.

Are you wearing the proper equipment, Walking where you don't belong, is this site safe?

Details, Details.


ED


----------



## AnnaLiza (Nov 1, 2016)

Last day, when I was checking the materials arrived for the new construction and I was standing beside the steel bars, one of it fall over my foot. I had taken the first aid at that moment and thought that I will be ok but later it turned out as a fracture.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about the fracture, Do what the doctors tell you, stay off the foot.

I broke one 40+ years ago and thought that I was tough, did not follow directions very well, now it pops and crackles at odd times.

ED


----------



## AnnaLiza (Nov 1, 2016)

I need to take care of my foot. He said it will become hard to cure if I had a fracture there again. So I need to be more careful. I need your advice how to be more careful at the construction site. Also, I need your suggestions for purchasing this footwear http://shop.mistersafetyshoes.com/c...ccessories/products/fb101-metguard-protection . Will I get the protection from unexpected accidents? Which type of footwear will be good? Suggest some safety measures.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You do realize that that is not a complete boot, just a guard that laces into the metatarsal area?

I do not know what you have now, but you need STEEL-TOED, mandatory here, and adding this item will help. 

As for precautions try to stand a little further away from things that might fall, as well as don't put yourself in dangerous places.

I realize that you are inexperienced, (first job), but being mindful of all situations is crucial.

After all your original body parts are irreplaceable. 

Put SAFETY FIRST, and foremost.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

According to a study, to the best of my knowledge at the University of Missouri, a large majority of accidents can usually be attributed to one or more of the following. 

No's 1 and 2 pretty cover the reasons for your accident with No. 5 often taking the blame, especially if another human can be associated with that mechanical failure.

Awareness is an important part of anyone's education while safety equipment can only sometimes lessen the severity of the end result.

1) Lacking safety knowledge
2) A lack of safety skill
3) Improper safety attitude
4) Physical being
5) Mechanical failure


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As a site engineer you need to be well trained in OSHA requirements, both for your own survival and for everyone else on the job. I don't always agree with them, but following their requirements is a must. In your position you certainly wouldn't want to get written up for improper footwear.

Bud


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

A Site Engineer that stays in their office cubicle will be safe.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> A Site Engineer that stays in their office cubicle will be safe.


Most people might think so. But people that understand the hazards of their job often have better safety rates than people that do not.

In the company I worked for, the field construction forces had a lower rate of incidents requiring medical attention, fewer loss time accidents, a shorter average duration of loss time, than the general office employees rates.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Anna Lisa..... You sound like a very nice young lady (guess coming out of school on your first job with some engineering credentials) and well intentioned to the degree that you are soliciting safety information. but maybe without any practical or field related experience.

Maybe an office related type of engineering function might be a better fit for you... or at least till you get the feel of field work.If you like the company, and they like you, maybe discuss this with them.

(Quite honestly, and I put this in parentheses, because it is solely a subjective thought that went thru my mind, but it may help you. Perhaps ypu do not understand that a company can not hire and pay a person who has constant extended absenses.... or perhaps, you call in with minor sniffles and a hangnail. There is no free lunch.

Now, if you have OSHA violations causing your injuries, you have a case well beyond "time off". But company's can't carry someone who has extended or numerous claimed absenses. )

I say this constructively and hopefully you will understand your employers situation and reality.

Best to ya...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

AnnaLiza said:


> Last day, when I was checking the materials arrived for the new construction and I was standing beside the steel bars, one of it fall over my foot.


I'm not saying it was your fault that it fell on you, but am more just trying to give you a different way to view your surroundings.

How did it fall over?
What caused it to fall over?
Why did it land on your foot?
Could you have stood in a safer place?
Were you wearing steel toed boots?

Look at everything, everywhere you go. Think before you step forward. Always look for an unsafe situation.

If you see a stack of metal bars, and know you have to check them, look them over real good as you approach them. Do they look like they might fall? Could they be stacked in a better way to prevent them from falling? What could be done to make that stack safer? 

If you see an unsafe situation, speak up about it. Get someone to correct it.


----------

